# Đại lý chuyên bán và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp  cho thiết kế nhà xưởng rẻ nhất Củ Chi



## Thuanhailongvan (28/11/20)

Kiếm tìm nơi bán máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho chủ nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất thị trường.




Danh xưng “vua làm mát” không ai khác ngoài máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho chủ nhà xưởng thật sự là vô cùng xứng đáng.

 Cũng chính nhờ sự mạnh mẽ tột cùng và vóc dáng bệ vệ, hùng dũng như thế, máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp mới có đủ khả năng lọt vào mắt xanh của những nhà đầu tư, và vị trí máy lạnh cho nhà xưởng mới thuộc về nó.


Vậy thì, hãy cùng với Hải Long Vân đi kiếm tìm nơi bán máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho chủ nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất thị trường này là đâu nhé!


Xem thêm:  +++  Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ nhất

                   +++    Đại lý phân phối và thi công máy lạnh công nghiệp giá rẻ nhất 













MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP TẠI SAO LẠI PHÙ HỢP VỚI KHÔNG GIAN NHÀ XƯỞNG?




Trước hết, hãy cùng điểm qua một vài điểm đặc trưng nơi không gian nhà xưởng này nhé!




Là một nơi rộng lớn với diện tích lên hàng ngàn hecta.
Nằm ở một khu đất trống, thường là có thời tiết khô hạn, tập trung chủ yếu ở phía Nam.
Nhiều máy móc công nghiệp, nhân công và cường độ làm việc cực kì cao.
Thời gian hoạt động lâu, lên đến trên 8 tiếng 1 ngày.
Hơi nóng tỏa ra từ máy móc, hơi người lại thêm cái hầm hố của thời tiết à Nơi đây đích thị là một hoang mạc giữa lòng thành phố.


=> Sử dụng _máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho nhà xưởng_, tôi dám đảm bảo, bạn sẽ không bao giờ hối hận!














MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CÓ NHỮNG THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO? GIÁ CẢ RA SAO?




Máy lạnh tủ đứng trên thị trường thì có rất nhiều hãng phân phối, tuy nhiên đối với công suất 10hp thì chỉ có 5 hãng này là có hàng sẵn:






Thương hiệu

Model

Sản xuất

Giá tham khảo


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin.

FVGR10NV1

Thái Lan

82.200.000đ


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG.

APUQ100LFA0

Thái Lan

70.000.000đ


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Reetech.

RS100 – L1E

Việt Nam

68.800.000đ


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Nagakawa.

NP – C100DL

Việt Nam

57.800.000đ


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Sumikura.

APF/APO – 960

Malaysia

66.300.000đ





Ngoài ra còn dòng tủ đứng thường:  

Máy lạnh tủ đứng  Daikin.

Máy lạnh tủ đứng  LG.

Máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech.

Máy lạnh tủ đứng mitsubishi-heavy

***Giá trên đây chỉ là giá tham khảo, giá có thể thay đổi lên xuống tùy theo từng thời điểm khác nhau, vì thế, muốn sở hữu được sản phẩm với giá cực rẻ như trên, hãy liên hệ ngay vào Hotline 0901 329 411 (Ms My) để nhận được khuyến mãi về giá máy và cả chi phí lắp đặt luôn nhé!













KIẾM TÌM NƠI BÁN MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CHO CHỦ NHÀ XƯỞNG GIÁ RẺ NHẤT THỊ TRƯỜNG LÀ ĐÂU?



Không cần mất công đi tìm kiếm ở đâu chi cho xa xôi nữa, vì bạn đã gặp được một đơn vị hội tủ đủ những yêu cầu của bạn: giá rẻ - chất lượng – uy tín – chuyên nghiệp nhất cái miền Nam này rồi đấy. Lý giải cho sự tự tin này, có thể nói là nhờ:


Là đại lý cấp 1 các hãng máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp ở trên, được ủy quyền chính hãng và phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm từ trụ sở chính của hãng tại Việt Nam.
Chúng tôi vô cùng tự tin trong lĩnh vực điện lạnh, cam kết cung cấp cho các bạn những mặt hàng máy lạnh tủ đứng chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện,
Có giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ.
Có hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nguồn gốc xuất xứ.
 Và đặc biệt là dịch vụ lắp đặt _máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho nhà xưởng_ giá tốt nhất, chuyên nghiệp nhất tại miền Nam với giá rẻ bao Google này. Hãy cứ dò thử một vài nơi mà xem, tôi chắc chắn bạn sẽ khoogn thể tìm ra một đơn vị nào như chúng tôi nữa đâu!





LỜI KẾT.



Vậy là chúng ta cũng đã tìm hiểu về những thông tin cần và bổ ích nhất cho máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp này rồi phải không nào? Hy vọng những thông tin mà chúng tôi đưa ra cho bạn đây sẽ là đủ để bạn có thể tự tin chọn lựa và trao cơ hội cho Hải Long Vân mang đến một không gian nhà xưởng tuyệt vời nhất nhé!


 Ngoài sự phù hợp với không gian nhà xưởng, máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp còn là trợ thủ đắc lực của hội trường, kho chứa hàng, khu chế xuất, văn phòng công ty lớn,… với sức làm mát “khủng khiếp” này, thì hãy yên tâm nó sẽ làm tròn bổn phận đấy!



Đừng quên 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (tư vấn kỹ thuật) và 0901 329 411 (báo giá nhanh chóng) nhé! Hãy họi khi bạn cần và chúng tôi cam kết sẽ phục vụ bạn hết mình đấy.


Nguồn link tham khảo:  Kiếm tìm nơi bán máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho chủ nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất thị trường


----------

